# When to add greenery and when should you not?



## C Alan Co. (May 18, 2012)

I've noticed many interior decorators love to add florals and greenery to their decor and some don't. Is there a time when it should always be used and a time when it should never be used? Or is it a matter of preference?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it depends on the homeowners' ability to care for plants and budget for fresh flowers. I think both add lots to interior spaces. Interior environments can be tough on plants though. Nothing looks worse than dead, dying or fake ones.


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

I think greenery can be added to most interior spaces. It seems to give it some life. Try to look for greens that look real. Nothing worse than cheap greenery. I love to decorate with greenery and tasteful wreaths centerpeices etc. Lots of ways you can use greenery.


----------



## bballallan (May 6, 2012)

There isn't any rules about adding greenery. It's all up to what feels right to the owner of the house. I would always prefer it. What's not to love about plants? Even fake plants. They have a lot of nice ones actually.


----------



## Judy Roberts (May 24, 2012)

In addition to choosing the right greenery, be mindful of the container or planter you use. Even a small-scale plant or arrangement can look spectacular in the perfect pot. I like the look of old world urns and pots that go well on pedestals, with ivy or vines or philodendrons cascading down. You can even paint a container, almost any material, with craft paints (acrylic) and create just the right look, if you keep the item indoors. Depending on the look you wish to create, whether contemporary, traditional, whimsical, or theme-based, you may want to check out some decorating magazines or books to see how they incorporate plants in the photographs of rooms. Also, when using live plants, you would want to place them in the appropriate light (sun/no sun, etc) location where they will be happy :clap:and healthy:whistling2:. If you like silk greenery, they have really improved the look and quality of them, if you look in the right places. You can find more muted, realistic colors and varieties these days. I wish you luck in your project, and hope this will be helpful!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love plants in the house, I also love bonsai and orchids.
In our living room we have four bonsai, and a couple of orchids.
We have another bonsai on the kitchen table. 
In the family room, we have a huge rubber tree.

Plants are interesting and fun...In our dining room we just have
a large planter with dried stuff from our garden such as natural branches, lotus pots, dried 
cat tails...I also added silk flowers to the arraingement.

From spring and fall we also add fresh flowers from our garden.

from May 20th ...our garden flowers.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

The biggest factor is the amount of light. Most indoor plants where I live, are originally from the tropics, meaning that they like the same light requirements as where they are naturally found. Many tropical indoor plants need indirect sunlight, where no direct sunlight hits them at all, and are not suited to go beside a sunny window.

Even though they are indoor plants, they still will go through a yearly dormant period as they would in their natural environment. It is a good idea to research this in a plant book or on the internet so you know the times of year when you should be giving it more or less water, adding nutrients, etc.

P.S. my wife tells me this stuff, she's the landscape architect, not me!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You're right kevin, it's best to research what the plant needs
are as far as light exposure is concerned.

I love orchids cause placed in front of a sunny window, they'll
bloom beautifully and the blooms last for 6 plus months.
the cost is about 20.00 to 25.00 an orchid, same as a bouquet
that only last a week.
I also love stanghorn fern, it likes light but doesn't have to be
in direct sun.

my stanghorn fern, you can also see a peek of the orchid in
the window...it has been blooming since February.


----------

